# Possible Beer bottle? Anyone familiar with this one?



## webe992 (Oct 17, 2021)

Here is another one I need help with. I want to say it is a beer bottle but I’m not too sure. Any help in identifying would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## UncleBruce (Oct 17, 2021)

It's a beer, but I don't recall what brewery the logo goes to.


----------



## Csa (Oct 17, 2021)

Is that debossed/ inset into glass? Very cool logo.


----------



## nhpharm (Oct 17, 2021)

Wiedemann Brewing of Newport, Kentucky.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 17, 2021)

This same Question was asked before & I responded with Wiedemann. LEON.






						Beer bottle.
					

I bought this at an antique shop for $8. On the very bottom of the side, it is embossed "EHE Co." It dates to the 1890s, if I am correct. The only thing that puzzles me is the logo below the neck. I has a "W" and a bird with a shield. It also says trademark. Any thoughts?



					www.antique-bottles.net
				




Anothrt Link.





						Is this a Indiana or Ohio Beer, Eagle trademark with W.
					

Need an I.D. I got this, in a box of old beer bottles, estate find, most are Indiana or Ohio breweries. This one has an Eagle perched on a large W. I will post more soon, The bottle to the right is a Minck Brewery, from Richmond Ind.   ,Thanks, Rick [attachment=10-21-15 006.JPG]...



					www.antique-bottles.net
				




Here we go again?






						A beer I haven't seen before...any IDeas?
					

Dug this odd one this eve in Quincy Il. It is a tooled top, with an eagle with what looks like an American shield underneath at a slight angle, with a fancy "W" with what look like leaves sticking out on the sides and "Trade Mark" below, and that is it. Has a mold # on base and nuthin' else...



					www.antique-bottles.net
				




another from 2009.






						Trade Mark...who does it belong to.
					

Logging in bottles (still)   Who does this trade mark belong too?  9.5 inch tooled crown.   For some reason Virginia Dare comes to mind....    Thanks!



					www.antique-bottles.net


----------



## UncleBruce (Oct 17, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> This same Question was asked before & I responded with Wiedemann. LEON.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm glad someone is keeping track of this stuff.  I'm relieved.


----------



## webe992 (Oct 17, 2021)

Now that I know the name, all the bottles I’ve looked up are amber, anyone know if this aqua version is considered a good one?


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 17, 2021)

OK, This post shows a Aqua one, I was getting to lazy to keep posting more Links. Plus it got off subject. Post #21 mentions the clear or Aqua versions.






						"W" Trade mark bottle????
					

I got this bottle and other than having a pretty embossing I dont know anything about it.  Does anyone knows the date or maker?



					www.antique-bottles.net


----------



## nhpharm (Oct 18, 2021)

I've dug aqua and amber ones (crowns) in Galveston...it seems that this brewery was extremely prolific.  I've seen a few variations.  With respect to value, I put them (both aqua and amber) in my dollar box and they lingered in there a while...so likely not a heck of a lot.


----------

